# Zusammenstellung PC und Auswahl eines guten Monitors



## Abeleyn (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,
nach langer Zeit habe ich mich endlich dazu entschlossen einen eigenen PC zusammenzustellen der vorrangig für Gaming, aber auch Office und Multimedia genutzt werden soll. Der Zusammenbau der einzelnen Komponenten sollte kein Problem für mich darstellen solange auch wirklich alles vorhanden ist. Stichwort Wärmeleitpaste  Habe schon ein wenig Recherche im Internet betrieben und mir eine gewisse Vorstellung verschaffen können. Aktuell sieht es folgendermaßen aus:

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder fahre ich da vlt. sogar mit dem Intel Xeon E3 1241 besser?

Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX FURY blau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (HX313C9FK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder halt die klassische Crucial Ballistix Sport?

Grafikkarte: Da fangen schon meine ersten Probleme an, durch die erst kürzlich erschienene Geforce 970 und 980 GTX ist meine Wahl um einiges schwerer geworden. Lohnt sich wirklich der Griff zu der 980 oder ist man sogar mit etwas dazwischen besser beraten wie z.B. einer Radeon R9 290X oder gar R9 290?

Mainboard: Entweder H97 oder Z97 wird es schon wohl sein müssen. Wobei mir nicht ganz schlüssig ist wo der Vorteil der Z97 gegenüber den H97 liegt? Sind die Z97 Mainboards wirklich nur zum übertakten gedacht?

SSD: Da habe ich absolut keinen blaßen Dunst von muss ich gestehen. Es sollten aber schon mind. 500 GB sein.

Festplatte: Ein möglichst schnelles Datengrab wäre auch sehr von Vorteil. Zwischen 2 bis 4TB. Je mehr desto besser.

Gehäuse: Ich möchte nicht unbedingt noch in zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter investieren wenn es nicht falsch ist. Also sollten schon ausreichend vorhanden sein. Wobei es auch leise und Kühl sein sollte. Irgendeine Idee hierbei?

Prozessorlüfter: EKL Alpenf 

Netzteil: Da der PC zum Leidwesen meiner Freundin öfters mal auch länger als 12 Std. laufen wird, ist ein effizientes Netzteil schon sehr von Vorteil  be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Laufwerk: Da ich bevorzugt auch mal gerne Filme per Bluray gucke wäre ein passendes Laufwerk nicht schlecht.

Monitor: Auch ein Thema wo ich absolut keine Ahnung von habe was es momentan auf dem Markt gibt. Überaus wichtig ist mir hier jedoch die Farbqualität und ein richtiges Schwarz, wobei die Größe 24 oder 27 Zoll betragen soll.

Ich bin gerne bereit etwas mehr für die einzelnen Komponenten zu bezahlen aber es muss sich hinsichtlich der Leistung auch irgendwo nachvollziebar rentieren, wobei mir insbesondere auch die Zukunftsfähigkeit der Maschine wichtig ist. Weiterhin ist es meinerseits auch kein Problem mit dem Zusammnbau etwas zu warten. Wenn also irgendwelche Hardwarereleases oder Preissenkungen absehbar sind, eine kurze Info dazu wäre nett. Und für andere Vorschläge so wie Anregungen bin ich sowieso gerne offen. Vielen vielen Dank schon Mal.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Abeleyn


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (2. Oktober 2014)

Kann dir grad nur einen groben Überblick geben, da ich noch im Zug sitze, da ist das mit dem Zusammenstellen etwas schwierig. 

Der Prozessor ist schon mal gut. Dafür brauchst du dann auch kein Z97-Board, das ist wirklich nur zum Übertakten da. Nimm ein H97-Board für 75€ von Gigabyte oder ASRock. 
Ram würde ich den Crucial Ballistix nehmen. Von der 1600er Taktung wirst du zwar nicht viel merken, aber kostet halt das Gleiche. Meiner Meinung sind 8 GB im Moment aber noch völlig ausreichend, 16 GB lohnen sich nur bei Video- und Grafikbearbeitung. 

Kühler würde einer für 20€ rum reichen. Entweder der Thermalright True Spirit 120M oder den von Herbboy gerne empfohlenen Arctic Freezer 13 CO. 
Netzteil würde ich das neuere und effizientere E10 500 Watt von bequiet nehmen. 

Was das Laufwerk angeht, ist das Bluray-Gucken auf dem PC echt beschissen gelöst, wie ich selber feststellen musste. Da kannst du neben dem Laufwerk nämlich auch noch für eine aktuelle PowerDVD Version zahlen, sonst laufen einige Filme nämlich gar nicht. Oft liegt den Laufwerken nur eine veraltete Version bei. Da wärst du mit einem externen Laufwerk besser beraten. 

Bei den SSDs ist die Crucial MX100er Serie zu empfehlen, oder von Samsung die 840 EVO. 

Grafikkarte empfehle ich die GTX 970, die 980 ist nur 10% schneller und kostet deutlich mehr. Und die Grafikkarte ist eh meistens das erste, was nachgerüstet wird. 

Als HDD würde ich entweder die Seagate Barracuda oder die Western Digital Green empfehlen. Die sind als Datenspeicher völlig ausreichend, wenn du da allerdings Let's Plays aufnehmen willst, könnten die Green Platten etwas zu langsam sein. 

Gehäuse sind immer Geschmackssache. Meine Empfehlungen sind da das Bitfenix Shinobi oder die schallgedämmten Cooltek Antiphon bzw. Fractal Define R4.

Mobil gesendet


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2014)

Abeleyn schrieb:


> Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder fahre ich da vlt. sogar mit dem Intel Xeon E3 1241 besser?
> 
> Arbeitsspeicher: Kingston HyperX FURY blau DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-1333, CL9 (HX313C9FK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder halt die klassische Crucial Ballistix Sport?


 wichtig ist DDR3-1600 und 1,5V - das Kingston hat nur 1333MHz. Ansonsten kannst Du aber einfach das nehmen, was halt verfügbar ist. 



> Grafikkarte: Da fangen schon meine ersten Probleme an, durch die erst kürzlich erschienene Geforce 970 und 980 GTX ist meine Wahl um einiges schwerer geworden. Lohnt sich wirklich der Griff zu der 980 oder ist man sogar mit etwas dazwischen besser beraten wie z.B. einer Radeon R9 290X oder gar R9 290?


 Die GTX 970 ist ein bisschen stärker als die AMD R9 290. Beides sind absolute Top-Karten. Die GTX 980 ist ca 15% schneller, aber kostet halt direkt 200€ mehr - ICH finde, das lohnt sich nicht. Da sollte man lieber dann halt ein halbes Jahr früher eine neue Karte holen - mit dem gesparten Geld plus dem Gebrauchterlös der "alten" Karten hast Du dann sicher c.a. 250-300 und kriegst Du dann wiederum sicher eine Karte, die bereits besser als eine GTX 980 ist.




> Mainboard: Entweder H97 oder Z97 wird es schon wohl sein müssen. Wobei mir nicht ganz schlüssig ist wo der Vorteil der Z97 gegenüber den H97 liegt? Sind die Z97 Mainboards wirklich nur zum übertakten gedacht?


 Z97 bietet halt definitiv alles Nötige zum Übertakten. Aber ansonsten isses egal - es schadet nicht, bringt aber auch nix für nen Xeon. 




> SSD: Da habe ich absolut keinen blaßen Dunst von muss ich gestehen. Es sollten aber schon mind. 500 GB sein.


 Die hier zB Crucial MX100 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512MX100SSD1)




> Festplatte: Ein möglichst schnelles Datengrab wäre auch sehr von Vorteil. Zwischen 2 bis 4TB. Je mehr desto besser.


 Einfach drauf achten, dass die 7200 U/Min und 3,5 Zoll hat - ansonsten kannst Du da alles nehmen. 2TB für um die 70€, 3TB für 90-100€, 4TB kosten allerdings dann direkt 150-160€. Auch bedenken: wenn die HDD dann mal nen Defekt hat, sind gleich Massen an Daten weg. 



> Gehäuse: Ich möchte nicht unbedingt noch in zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter investieren wenn es nicht falsch ist. Also sollten schon ausreichend vorhanden sein. Wobei es auch leise und Kühl sein sollte. Irgendeine Idee hierbei?


 da gibt es massig Auswahl. Hier mal Gehäuse mit genug Platz auch für lange Grafikkarten und höhe Kühler und mind. 2x USB3.0  PC-Geh   wenn man bei den Grafikkarten etwas weniger maximale Länge noch mitreinnnimmt, werden es nochmal mehr Gehäuse PC-Geh   manche sehr stake Karten sind halt auch mal 31-32cm lang. Die GTX 970 aber ist kürzer. So um die 50-60€, da hast Du schon sehr gute Gehäuse - falls da nur EIN Lüfter dabei ist, dann bestell einen 120mm mit maximal 800 U/Min für 7-15€ dazu, der käme dann vorne rein und unterstützt den Luftstrom.



> Prozessorlüfter: EKL Alpenf


 auf jeden Fall gut, man könnte aber auch einen kleineren nehmen.




> Netzteil: Da der PC zum Leidwesen meiner Freundin öfters mal auch länger als 12 Std. laufen wird, ist ein effizientes Netzteil schon sehr von Vorteil  be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 naja, WIE oft kommt das denn vor? Das L8-CM kannst Du definitiv nehmen. Ob 20€ mehr für das E10 sich lohnen, ist dann fraglich, wenn Du den PC nur 1-2 die Woche so lange an hast.



> Laufwerk: Da ich bevorzugt auch mal gerne Filme per Bluray gucke wäre ein passendes Laufwerk nicht schlecht.


 würde ich nicht machen: Laufwerk plus die nötige rel. zuverlässige Software kostet schon mehr als ein separater BluRay-Player. Ich würde da lieber einen separaten kaufen.



> Monitor: Auch ein Thema wo ich absolut keine Ahnung von habe was es momentan auf dem Markt gibt. Überaus wichtig ist mir hier jedoch die Farbqualität und ein richtiges Schwarz, wobei die Größe 24 oder 27 Zoll betragen soll.


 Budget?


Und wie lange kannst Du warten? VIELLEICHT lohnt es sich, auf die neuen AMD-Grafikkarten zu warten.


----------



## Abeleyn (2. Oktober 2014)

Hey danke für die schnelle Antwort. Auch der grobe Überblick hilft mir schon ungemein, weil ich mit vielen von den Vorschlägen was anfangen kann. Besonders was die Mainboards angeht war ich mir halt wirklich unschlüssig weil mir da nict so recht entschließen wollte ob da größere Unterschiede sind. Was das Budget vom Monitor angeht so kann es schon ruhig bis 300€ gehen, entscheidend ist wirklich dass das Preis Leistungsverhältnis irgendwo stimmt. Warten könnte ich bis Januar/Februar, wann ist denn der Release geplant?  Mit den Vorschlägen würde es dann wie folgt aussehen:

Prozessor: 
Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: 
ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Killer (90-MXGTX0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI H97 Gaming 3 (7918-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mir fällt die Wahl da etwas schwer. Sind sie ok oder sollte man doch etwas preisgünstigeres holen?
Arbeitsspeicher: 
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Sollte der Arbeitsspeicher in Zukunft nicht ausreichen werde ich das gleiche Kit einfach nochmal einbauen, wofür gibt es denn auch 4 Steckplätze für Arbeitsspeicher auf dem Mainboard.
SSD:
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE500BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Festplatte:
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hoffe doch die ist in Ordnung.
Netzteil:
be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kühler:
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (10070055 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich habe hier jetzt mal den Thermalright geholt. Ist eine gute Wärmeleitpaste schon drauf oder sollte noch eine angeschafft werden? Ist der Kühler auch wirklich leise, weil die Testberichte und Rezensionen sind da teilweise wirklich weit auseinander in ihren Ansichten.
Laufwerk:
Blu-Ray verzichte ich dann mal besser. Notfalls wird der Laptop angeschlossen 
Grafikkarte:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Irgendeine Idee welche es sein soll. Takt und Preis sprechen für Gigabyte, Lautstärke für MSI. Takt ist mir da eigentlich schon wichtiger.
Gehäuse:
Fractal Design Define R4 Arctic White mit Sichtfenster, schallged
Ich schätze mal es sollt auch keine Probleme mit der Länge von der Grafikkarte geben. Auch nicht mit dem Monstrum der Gigabyte.
Monitor: 
Kein Plan noch
Tastatur:
Mit Beleuchtung die sowohl für Gaming als auch Office geeignet ist.
Maus:
Logitech G500 vorhanden

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (2. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht doch schon mal gut aus  Beim Mainboard würde ich allerdings ein günstigeres nehmen, das Gigabyte GA-H97-HD3 oder das ASRock H97 Pro4. Bei den Grafikkarten musste ich gerade noch mal nachschauen, da war es aber die GTX 980 von Gigabyte, die unter Last so laut wurde. Habe jetzt zwar keinen direkten Vergleich zwischen den beiden Karten gefunden, aber ich denke, beim Takt nehmen die sich auch nicht so viel. Bei der Gigabyte GTX 970 und der ASUS GTX 970 sind das 1-2 FPS Unterschied.

Wegen der Tastatur musst du wissen, was du ausgeben willst. Mir persönlich wäre es keine 100€ wert, nur weil da Logitec oder Razer draufsteht und die eine LCD-Anzeige hat.  Ausreichend wäre bspw. schon die Sharkoon Skiller, USB, DE ab €14,11. Sonst kannst du dir mal noch das Logitech G105 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE ab €44,32 anschauen. Eine mechanische Tastatur wäre natürlich auch nicht zu verachten. Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire Pro, USB, MX-Red, DE ab €56,03 zum Beispiel. Wenn du keine programmierbaren Tasten brauchst 

Beim True Spirit ist übrigens Wärmeleitpaste mit dabei, habe den selber auch verbaut. Der hält meine CPU auch bei Volllast auf angenehmen 40°C und ist sehr leise. Zusätzlich mit dem schallgedämmten Gehäuse solltest du davon gar nix mehr mitbekommen. Obwohl ich auch mal noch genau nachschauen muss, ob das überhaupt der CPU-Kühler ist, der dann zu hören ist


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2014)

AMD wird vermutlich um den Jahreswechsel herum neue Karte rausbringen. Aber man kann nie sagen, ob es sich wirklich "lohnt".

Monitor: schwer zu sagen vor allem wegen dieser Schwarzwert-Sache - offenbar gibt es da Leute, die EXTREM viel wert drauf legen. Sauerlandboy79 hat sich da mal nen Wolf gesucht - vlt. kann der ja helfen. http://forum.pcgames.de/private.php?do=newpm&u=465588

Wegen der Tastatur ist halt die Frage, ob Du wirklich mit ner mechanischen gut zurecht kommst. Da gäb es noch die hier Tastaturen im Preisvergleich  Vorteil: es gibt mehrere MX-Tasten-Arten. Die von Peacamaker hat zB MX-Red, da hast Du kein Feedback, woran du fühlen kannst, dass die Taste als "gedrückt" gilt. Bei MX-Blue hast Du so ein Feedback UND ein hörbares Klicken. Und bei MX-Brown hast du ein Feedback, aber kein Klicken - das finde ICH am besten. Bei Red kann es passieren, dass du meinst, die Taste sei weit genug gedrückt, aber in Wahrheit hast Du sie nicht weit genug gedrückt - grad beim Schreiben wird das mit "fehlenden" Buchstaben quittiert 

ach ja: ein DVD-Laufwerk solltest Du aber schon noch nehmen. Kostet auch keine 15€ mehr als SATA-Brenner.


----------



## Abeleyn (2. Oktober 2014)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten. Der Hinweis bezüglich des Mainboards und der Kühlung ist Gold wert. Bei der Tastatur wird es wahrscheinlich die Logitech G105, den ganzen Kram mit programmierbaren Tasten und Bildschirm beim Spielen habe ich noch nie gebraucht.  Was die Grafikkarte anbelangt so erscheint es mir doch sehr spanisch, dass die Gigabyte 970 GTX vom Werk so stark OC ist, aber günstiger angeboten wird als vergleichbare Modelle. Lieber 10€ mehr investieren und zu der MSI oder einer anderen greifen? Welche würdet ihr mir denn da am besten empfehlen? 

Noch ein paar generelle Fragen zum Gehäuse. Laut Beschreibung sind schon 2 Gehäuselüfter verbaut, sollte ich noch zusätzliche installieren und sind dafür genügend Anschlüsse am Mainboard vorhanden oder ist das ausreichend? Hätte nur sehr ungern einen Hitzstau.

DVD-Laufwerke habe ich noch aus einem alten Rechner. Brenner und Rom sollten beides noch funktionieren  Was den Monitor anbelangt so bin ich von meinem Dell XPS Laptop halt ein richtig gutes Bild gewöhnt und möchte auch deshalb am PC keine Abstriche machen. 

Gruß Abeleyn


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2014)

Also, die Preise schwanken immer sehr stark, das sind halt teils auch Tagespreise - der Konkurrenzkampf ist hart. Aber besser oder schlechter ist keine von beiden rein Qualitativ - und ein bisschen mehr Takt macht auch nicht so viel aus, wie du vlr. meinst   Nimm einfach die, die grad auf Lager ist ^^ 

Nen Hitzestau wirst Du niemals haben - mit nem halbwegs ordentlichen Gehäuse reicht heutzutage sogar nur EIN Lüfter völlig aus selbst für sehr leisen Betrieb. Ein zweiter "vorne unten" unterstützt nur noch zusätzlich. Anschlüsse hast Du auf modernen Boards idR mind 3, und die vorverbauten Gehäuselüfter kommen oft eh ans Netzteil


----------



## Abeleyn (2. Oktober 2014)

Danke schön. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Was den Monitor anbelangt, so habe ich mich versucht etwas schlau zu machen und da ist mir folgendes Modell ins Auge gestoßen.
Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gibt es da etwas vergleichbares oder auch besseres zum günstigeren Preis? Das Modell scheint sehr viele gute Bewertungen erhalten zu haben insbesondere der Vorgänger aber es scheinen auch sehr viele Montagsgeräte dabei gewesen zu sein. Unter Office wäre es schön wenn man den Monitor auf eine höhere Auflösung bringen könnte als Full HD, ist so was möglich auch wenn nur Full HD angegeben wird also Thema Downsampling
Noch so ein vergleichbares Modell: http://geizhals.de/eizo-foris-fg2421-schwarz-fg2421-bk-a1024965.html


Gruß Abeleyn


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2014)

Der Eizo hat sicher ein Top-Bild, aber ich weiß nicht, wie gut der für Gaming geeignet ist. Die IPS-Panels sind nämlich etwas "langsamer" als die TN-Panels, die wiederum billiger sind, aber im direkten Vergleich idR ein etwas schwächeres Bild haben. Durch was bist Du denn auf den Eizo gestoßen?


----------



## Abeleyn (3. Oktober 2014)

Die Eizo Foris Reihe und insbesondere das 240Hz Modell sind für Gaming vorgesehen. Wobei insbesondere der hier Eizo Foris FG2421 schwarz, 23.5" (FG2421-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland anscheinend einer der besten Gaming Monitore mit 24 Zoll auf dem Markt ist. Der Eizo Foris FS2333 schwarz, 23" (FS2333-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist praktisch ein abgespeckte Version des Top Modells nach vielen Berichten. Hat nur 60 Hz im Vergleich und auch die Helligkeit ist etwas schlechter. Dennoch ist die Bildqualität laut Testberichten hervorragend. Und der von mir vorgeschlagene Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist der kürzlich erschiene Nachfolger. Das war jetzt mein Gedankengang. Auf die Eizo bin ich halt aufgrund des guten Prestige und der Benutzung vor allem von Bildbearbeitern gekommen. Da hab ich mich nur gefragt ob sie auch eine Gaming Reihe haben. Sind die für Gaming doch nicht zu empfehlen? 
Asus und Benq scheinen ja auch gute Gaming Monitore herzustellen aber da ist anscheinend die Bildqualität nicht grad so überzeugend und bei Dell verhält sich es anscheinend umgekehrt, sprich gute Bildqualität aber nicht so fürs Gaming zu empfehlen, vom Preis ganz zu schweigen  Außerdem bin ich bei der Recherche förmlich mit der Modellvielfalt erschlagen worden vor allem bei Asus, Acer und Benq.  
Was würdet ihr mir denn aus eurer Erfahrung oder Vorlieben unabhängig vom Preis empfehlen? 

Noch eine generelle Frage zum bestellen. Würdet ihr jetzt schon bestellen, zur Weihnachtszeit oder am besten danach, weil fast 1500€ mit Monitor ist schon happig und da möchte man doch irgendwo noch sparen?
Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe, ihr seid eine echt hilfsbereite Community.

Gruß Abeleyn


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2014)

Das ist es eben. Eizo ist mir nur als "Profi"-Produzent bekannt für Leute, die auf Farbtreue&co zwingend angewiesen sind - ich weiß nicht, ob Du da nicht mit einem günstigerem Monitor bei nur 60Hz eben so gut bedient wärst und für das Image plus das NICHT-Massenmarkt-Sein draufzahlst ^^   300€ für 24 Zoll ist halt schon sehr gehoben - ab 130-140€ bekommst Du schon Monitore, die einwandfrei zum Gamen geeignet sind. Mit 120/144Hz kosten die wiederum direkt 100€ mehr.

Der Eizo mit 240Hz hat VA,-Panel das ist nochmal was anderes als IPS und TN.  VA ist bekannt für ein gutes und Farbechtes Bild auch aus seitlichem Blickwinkel, ABER auch langsam - für Gaming an sich nicht so dolle.  Wobei der Eizo wiederum eine sehr gute Reaktionszeit hat. 

Für Gaming muss die Bildqualität halt nicht so "gut" sein - also, nicht dass die bei Gamer-Monitoren "schlecht" ist, aber es ist vlt nicht so farbtreu usw. wie bei einem Monitor mit "sehr guter Bildqualität", aber letzterer ist dann wiederum für Gaming vlt nicht so gut. 


Ich sag mal so: man kann einen Monitor ja ausprobieren - dann weißt Du, ob der was für dich ist


----------



## Abeleyn (3. Oktober 2014)

Vor nicht mal einem Monat habe ich die Gelegenheit gehabt mir einen Überblick zu verschaffen zu können was die Bildqualität angeht. Eine Freundin von mir hat sich diesen hier bestellt gehabt ASUS VS247HR, 23.6" (90LME2301T02231C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Im Großen und Ganzen war die Bildqualität da aus meiner Sicht nicht so optimal. 

Vor allem im direkten Vergleich mit meinem Laptop mit True Life Display von Dell Test Dell XPS 15 FHD Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests war der Unterschied insbesondere bei Schwarz klar erkennbar. Man hat richtig Grau neben Schwarz gesehen. Bei den Farben war der Unterschied nicht so stark aber doch noch vorhanden. Insbesondere in der Intensität. 

Das man 15 nicht mit 24 Zoll generell vergleichen kann ist mir schon bewusst und auch die unterschiedlichen Display Typen. Aber etwas vergleichbares als Bildschirm für den PC zu haben wäre toll.  Also ein wenig besser als der ASUS VS247HR und ich wäre zufrieden.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2014)

Der Asus ist natürlich einer der allerbilligsten, die du in der Größe bekommen kannst. Ansonsten hilft aber nur: ausprobieren. Kann sein, dass Du wirklich erst ab 250e zufrieden bist, kann aber sein, dass es auch genug um die 160€ gibt, die du gut finden wirst


----------



## Abeleyn (5. Oktober 2014)

So ich habe mich mal für die folgenden Komponenten entschieden . Beim Monitor werde ich mal mit dem Modell von Eizo anfangen. Sollte etwas an ihm mir nicht gefallen werde ich andere durchtesten und hier dann schreiben wie das Ergebnis ausgefallen ist. Es wäre nett wenn Ihr mal über die Zusammenstellung gucken und sagen könntet ob alles so stimmig ist.  Für Vorschläge bin ich auch immer offen.

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: MSI H97 Gaming 3 (7918-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Monitor: Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Festplatte: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE500BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Arbeitsspeicher: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lüfter: Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (10070055 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2014)

sieht gut aus


----------



## Abeleyn (6. November 2014)

Also mein PC ist endlich da, zusammengebaut und auch fertig eingerichtet, musste aber ein paar Änderungen bezüglich der Hardware machen. Folgende Hardware ist jetzt verbaut:

Prozessor: Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed (BX80646E31231V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard: MSI Z97 Gaming 5 (7917-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Gaming G1, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Monitor: Eizo Foris FS2434, 23.8" (FS2434-BK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Festplatte: Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE500BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Arbeitsspeicher: 2x Corsair Vengeance Pro silber DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-2133, CL9-11-11-31 (CMY8GX3M2B2133C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Arctic White mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-WH-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lüfter: EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zusätzlich wurde am Himalaya noch ein zweiter Lüfter angebracht. Im Gehäuse sind zudem 3x 140mm so wie 1x 120mm Fractal R2 Lüfter angebracht.  Im Idle ist es nicht zu hören und alles bleibt unglaublich kühl. 
Die Wahl des Monitors hat sich auch gelohnt. Ein unglaublich echtes Schwarz und genau Farbtreue. Schlieren Bildung ist bei mir auch nicht festzustellen. Kann ich also nur empfehlen solange man auf 120Hz verzichten kann.
Die GTX 970 Gigabyte Gaming G1 konnte ich problemlos auf 1600Mhz mit Afterburner übertakten und auch der Speicher liegt bei 8000Mhz. Somit ist beinahe das Niveau einer 200€ teureren GTX 980 erreicht. Mit 1550Mhz lässt sich ohne Probleme oder Artefakte letztendlich auch spielen. Und das ganze ohne die Spannung zu erhöhen. Top!

Vielen Dank nochmal für die Hilfe! Insbesondere an Herbboy und Peacemaker-666

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2014)

Du kannst ja mal testen, ob der PC überhaupt lauter wird oder vlt sogar leiser, wenn du ein paar der Lüfter absteckst. Denn an sich reichen vorne und hinten je einer, dazu der von CPU und Grafikkarte. Ein zweiter für die CPU und zwei der Gehäuselüfter sind an sich bei weitem nicht nötig.

Ich hab selber auch den Xeon und EINEN Lüfter 120mm auf dessen Kühler (Xigmatek Darkknight), hinten im Gehäuse einen 120mm Lüfter und sonst NIX (außer Grakalüfter), und ich höre nur die Grafikkarte bei Volllast wirklich raus, und das auch nur, wenn ich vergesse, mit dem MSI Afterburner die Lüfterkurve was runterzuregeln, damit die Lüfter bei 45% bleiben (reicht locker für maximale 70 Grad) - ohne Afterburner drehen die mit 50%, und genau ab 46-47% werden die Lüfter komischerweise von "lautlos" zu "deutlich hörbar"   


ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (6. November 2014)

Ja, freut mich, dass alles so ist, wie du es dir vorgestellt hast. Von mir dann auch noch viel Spaß


----------

